# Sale barn prices WOW!



## Denise (Jun 29, 2006)

Stopped at the feed store today and am shocked at what horses and donkeys were going for. Donkeys were going for $25.00 and horses around $100.00.

Her husband had gone yesterday to the sale barn and couldnt believe the prices, but with the lack of rain and pastures drying up here, people are unloading their animals now.

Its kind of scary, am praying not to many minis start to flood CMHR or we could be in serious trouble down here in Texas.

Keeping all fingers crossed for rain asap.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 30, 2006)

hi denise

I have seen these same prices here in ohio. I will say the sale i was at most of the horses were too thin and not healthy looking and most had papers "pending" which will always hurt a sale. We have taken in 6 rescues this week alone! Its making me scared too. the high hay prices arent going to help at all so im really worried about fall


----------



## Range (Jun 30, 2006)

Was recently at a sale here in Texas, got a donkey for $20 and a grade yearling stud colt for $70! Very scary....


----------



## ~Sarah~ (Jul 1, 2006)

Here in canada we have the same problem!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 1, 2006)

I havnt been down to Sugarcreek in months because last time i was down there i got all teary eyed, but last time i was down there they were going from anywhere from $75-$150 for Miniatures and Small Ponies. Normally none have papers and most are either. Around 75% of the horses that go through there go to slaughter, i just have a general problem sitting there and watching the horse go through the ring and seeing knowing where its going to be in 24hrs so i just have trouble going there.

At Mt. Hope though you can expect to pay Medium price for a mini. I bought Coco, trained to drive at Mt Hope (amish auction, allot of standardbred pacers go through there) for $450 which is top dollar at that auction for a mini. Average mini's go for $225-$400, Ridding horses $300-$800 and then the Standardbred harness racing horses go $1,000-$3,000 but i've seen them go MUCH higher then that. I've noticed lately that they have put 3 or 4 slaughter horses through the auction last and they have gone $40-$100, about 3 months ago was the first time i'd seem them send slaughter horses through that auction.

I got my Joey from Sugarcreek for $110. The guy who runs the place was bidding on him and i had been playing with him before the sale in the stall and he was shy and skinny. This was before i knew the place sent horses to slaughter but dad and i were walking out of the restuarant and Joey was going through the auction and i told dad i wanted him and dad got him. Before dad started bidding Joey was going for $70 i believe. After i got Joey and we were loading him was when i was told about the place, i had heard stories about it before but i didnt believe them and just pushed them aside.

So last time i was at an auction they were still going pretty cheap.

At Mt Hope though, when the Mini's come out the bids just start flying though so they go higher there.

The prices are pretty scary though!


----------



## lilbitcrazy (Jul 5, 2006)

GC Stable said:


> I havnt been down to Sugarcreek in months because last time i was down there i got all teary eyed, but last time i was down there they were going from anywhere from $75-$150 for Miniatures and Small Ponies. Normally none have papers and most are either. Around 75% of the horses that go through there go to slaughter, i just have a general problem sitting there and watching the horse go through the ring and seeing knowing where its going to be in 24hrs so i just have trouble going there.
> 
> At Mt. Hope though you can expect to pay Medium price for a mini. I bought Coco, trained to drive at Mt Hope (amish auction, allot of standardbred pacers go through there) for $450 which is top dollar at that auction for a mini. Average mini's go for $225-$400, Ridding horses $300-$800 and then the Standardbred harness racing horses go $1,000-$3,000 but i've seen them go MUCH higher then that. I've noticed lately that they have put 3 or 4 slaughter horses through the auction last and they have gone $40-$100, about 3 months ago was the first time i'd seem them send slaughter horses through that auction.
> 
> ...


----------



## anita (Jul 10, 2006)

In our town north east TX we had a sales barn horses went for $40-$100 grocery money. Never hoofs done or haltered, not used to people, just wild.

They even brought the helpers of this auction in danger.

The owners/breeders were proud of their work and took even the micro to represent their wonderful horses. What a shame!

A week ago this market got closed thankfully.

Anita


----------

